# Fort Lauderdale, Hollywood Beach, Sunny Isles Wanted March 14-18



## TweetSuite (Feb 13, 2016)

I'm looking for a timeshare to rent from March 14 to 18, in any size unit that has 2 beds of any size, anywhere from Pompano Beach, Fort Lauderdale, Hollywood Beach, Sunny Isles, or  Miami.  If you have a unit that you will not be using, please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## TweetSuite (Feb 21, 2016)

TweetSuite said:


> I'm looking for a timeshare to rent from March 14 to 18, in any size unit that has 2 beds of any size, anywhere from Pompano Beach, Fort Lauderdale, Hollywood Beach, Sunny Isles, or  Miami.  If you have a unit that you will not be using, please let me know. Thanks!



This timeshare is no longer needed.
Thanks!


----------

